# OT Round Table at Teldex: Alex Moukala on Orchestral Tools, Music Production & Staying Creative



## Maxime Luft (Oct 8, 2019)

Hey guys, we recently had the pleasure to welcome Alex Moukala at Teldex. Don't miss this out

Here is a short preview of our round table:




And here the full video:





There are several topics which we discussed:


0:00 _Welcome at Teldex_ 

0:16 _Why FL Studio?_ 

1:44 _Composing with other DAWs _

4:05 _Thoughts on Metropolis Ark 1 _

6:02 _Mixing Orchestral Soundtracks _

8:00 _Junkie XL Brass _

8:51 _Tips for Beginners _

12:48 _Multi Patches VS Single Articulations _

15:01 _Satan Was Into My Computer_😈

17:04 _The Berlin Series _

18:09 _Orchestral Tools' New Sampler _

21:38 _The Story Behind one of Alex Moukala's Trailer Placements_


----------



## rudi (Oct 8, 2019)

Great stuff! Thank you for sharing


----------



## yellowtone (Oct 9, 2019)

this is really insightful, love the personal discovery journey. One question: what is the plugin in FL Studio that Alex mentions where you can change articulations in the piano roll by color? I couldn’t quite catch the name but the functionality sounds like a huge improvement for my workflow... wondering if something similar exists for Logic


----------



## KallumS (Oct 9, 2019)

yellowtone said:


> this is really insightful, love the personal discovery journey. One question: what is the plugin in FL Studio that Alex mentions where you can change articulations in the piano roll by color? I couldn’t quite catch the name but the functionality sounds like a huge improvement for my workflow... wondering if something similar exists for Logic



BRSO Articulate. He did a video on it: 

FL Studio only unfortunately.

Logic already has something built into recent versions with Articulation Sets.


----------



## yellowtone (Oct 9, 2019)

Thanks so much... looks like Articulation Sets will work for me. Cheers!


----------



## KallumS (Oct 10, 2019)

yellowtone said:


> Thanks so much... looks like Articulation Sets will work for me. Cheers!



BabylonWaves sell pre-mapped Articulation Set templates for most popular libraries, I've used them with Logic and they're very well laid out.


----------



## yellowtone (Oct 10, 2019)

KallumS said:


> BabylonWaves sell pre-mapped Articulation Set templates for most popular libraries, I've used them with Logic and they're very well laid out.


Interesting, I will check them out. Thanks for the tip!


----------

